# Do they have enough to eat?



## birdlady26 (Jul 29, 2008)

A few months ago, I found an pigeon just sitting on the sidewalk- it's eyes were closed, but it was visibly breathing. I was able to pick it up easily and get it into a large paper grocery bag. The organization I usually call when I find an injured or sick bird just happened to have no one in the Chicago location that day, so, as a last resort, I had to call Chicago's Animal Control (the wildlife organization said they would pick it up from there at the end of the day). When the animal control officer finally came to get the poor pigeon, he told me it was starving-- that most if not all of birds in urban areas don't have enough to eat and aren't getting the needed nutrients. Since then, I've been bringing wild bird seed down to work with me every weekday and feed several groups of pigeons and sparrows that I encounter. My question is, was the animal control officer right in his assessment? Do pigeons and other city birds have access to enough food (and water)? What do they eat, aside from what people might feed them? I am very concerned, especially because the Chicago city council has introduced an ordinance that would enforce a heavy fine, and possibly jail time, for anyone caught feeding pigeons in the city! They haven't passed it yet, thank God, but it still might happen.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm not a city person but I would think that the pigeons would have a tough time finding enough food if it wasn't for the few that feed them and the other wild birds.
I beleive the main reason the city wants to stop the feeding is to force the pigeons out of the city. 
Its so sad to hear


----------



## birdlady26 (Jul 29, 2008)

That's what I fear. . . there are only a few parks and green spaces for pigeons and other birds to safely walk around and eat in Chicago, especially in the Loop area where I work. Those who introduced the ordinance claim it's because they want to eliminate the droppings, which they see as deteriorating monuments and buildings, and as posing a health threat to humans. It baffles me as to why so many people just hate pigeons, and don't even regard them as birds or living creatures. 
I do see a few others who leave some seed on my route through the city, but I always worry that it can never be enough to feed all the hungry pigeons and sparrows around here.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is best to leave as much seed as the birds will consume in a sitting, a tablespoon per bird is enough. Any left overs is what causes overfeeding problems, and also you can get rodent problems.

Here is a link with some real facts, and distinguishes the truth from all the lies.

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/


----------

